# Great meal



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## bjschwa (Apr 30, 2017)

That combo is crazy the mac and cheese throws it off the charts. Is that a ribeye? If so in my opinion the best cut of beef. I usually eat mine with venison, but that looks damn good.


----------

